# Ist das Schütz jetzt nur AC oder UC?



## DJMetro (30 Juli 2010)

Moin,
ich hab hier Siemens Schütze des Typs 3RT1016-1AB01-1AA0. Laut dem Handbuch sollen die Typen 3RT10 für AC und DC sein. Wenn ich es aber an DC anschließe wird es irgendwann sehr warm und riecht ein wenig. Was stimmt denn nun? 

Andi


----------



## vierlagig (30 Juli 2010)

was stehtn aufm schütz?


----------



## jabba (30 Juli 2010)

Es gibt die baureihe 3RT als AC oder DC.
Dein Schütz ist 24V AC stehendeEinbaulage
Ein DC-Schütz heisst z.B.  3RT1016-1BB41


----------



## DJMetro (30 Juli 2010)

Im Handbuch steht aber:
"UC-Betätigung
Die Schütze sind sowohl mit AC (40 bis 60 Hz) als auch mit DC
ansteuerbar."
Also widspricht sich das doch oder nicht?


----------



## jabba (30 Juli 2010)

Vieleicht bei einem anderen Schütz, bei deinem Schütz steht im Katalog

SCHUETZ, AC-3, 4KW/400V, 1S, AC 24V 50/60HZ, 3POLIG, BGR. S00, SCHRAUBANSCHLUSS STEHENDE EINBAULAGE

Und UC finde ich nicht im Katalog.


----------



## plc_tippser (30 Juli 2010)

Das Schütz hat AC24V.

Du darfst nicht die Daten der Schaltkontakte nehmen, da sind unterschiedliche Lastmodelle hinterlegt, unter anderem auch 24VDC.

pt


----------

